# Tivo Corp info: How Daylight Saving Time Will Affect Your DIRECTV TiVo DVR



## toad57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Discussion at Tivo Community Forums, contains pointer to Tivo Corp. page http://www.tivo.com/dst that explains about standard Tivos and also about DirecTV Tivo ("DTivo") updates and how your box will act if it doesn't receive the update.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I have and HDVR-2 in my closet as a spare, should I connect it to the satelliet fed and phone line to se if it gets the update? It isn't activated and will this make a difference?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dodge boy said:


> I have and HDVR-2 in my closet as a spare, should I connect it to the satelliet fed and phone line to se if it gets the update? It isn't activated and will this make a difference?


If it's in a closet and not activated, then why do you care? If you eventually reactivate it, it will get the latest software update.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> If it's in a closet and not activated, then why do you care? If you eventually reactivate it, it will get the latest software update.


Oh ok I thought the update was a "Now or Never" type of deal......


----------

